# Monday?



## kicker (Dec 16, 2006)

If my 2 fishin buddys werent broke id probably be there. I was thinkin about venturing towards the northern end of the goon so i might be in the area. I primarily fish south of HC.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Id like to catch up with you, but I will be at the MLK day parade [smiley=shrug.gif]


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

bummer, lets make our own parade ;D

jk have fun with the family


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2007)

Tanner,I dont think Tony will be takein the kids.I think he will be workin...LOL


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

i will ba at the beer tent at the parade(when is it)    :'( :'( :'(


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Oh Rob, You will never know how bad I want to respond here...I just can't [smiley=engel017.gif]


----------



## mygheenoe1 (Dec 18, 2006)

i drove by the beer tent tonight and it was a miller lite tent


----------

